# Westinghouse Schnabel #301 – where is it?



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Westinghouse Schnabel #301 – where is it?

I have received a commission to design a model of the Westinghouse Schnabel #301 in 1/29th scale. (http://southern.railfan.net/schnabel/cars/wecx301/wecx301.jpg) I have a few pictures and a set of plans that have some conflicting information on them.

We are trying to locate the prototype to settle the discrepancy. If you know where the car is and can take a couple of pictures it would be a big help.

Thank you 

Alan

www.thegalline.com

[email protected]


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

good use for buckeye trucks ........ put my name down for one when you get it done


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Alan,

Did you see the info linked below from Southern Rail Fan?

lots of pictures of #301 and #104:

http://southern.railfan.net/schnabe...cx301.html

Blueprint drawings for WECX #101, #102 & #301

http://southern.railfan.net/schnabe...xblue.html

Michael


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Based on those links, it looks fairly clear that the car lives at the Westinghouse facility in New Kensington, PA. 

Scot


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

The problem I have is that this bolster pictured here http://southern.railfan.net/schnabel/cars/wecx301/ed1/schnabel19.jpg
Does not look at all like the drawing of it here
http://southern.railfan.net/schnabel/cars/wecxblue/bolster2top.jpg
Mike
Yes thank you I have been all over that site.
Scott
The trucks I did for the Schnabel are a new design. A bit different than the ones on the crane. Roller bearing versions in both 3 axle and 2.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); nmra did a page about them a few years back 

http://www.nmra.org/membership/bull...nload.html 

http://www.nmra.org/membership/cars...olorHO.pdf 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/c … 789%29.jpg 

Germans sure can engineer monsters 

http://user.mc.net/hawk/biggun.htm - now this in G Scale would be a feat and yes the monster is riding on 4 rails not 2


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

As you can see by the date it has been a while since I posted anything about the Schnabel project. Models like this take time. 


I got this photo in this week and had to share it. The model builder is Dwight Miller. 


As you can see there is still a ways to go but Dwight is well on his way.

Dwight has been planning this project for 10+ years. The planning changed to building when Dwight saw my buckeye trucks.



Model statistics:

Scale 1/29

56” without the load. With the load 72.5 “

6 – 3 axle buckeye trucks

2 – 2 axle buckeye trucks

Total 22 axles - 44 bearings

The load weighs 9.5 pounds 


To date:

28 sheets of 12” x 24” x 2mm styrene, laser cut (56 square feet)

47 cad drawings created 


Regards

Alan

[email protected]
www.thegalline.com


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that's going to be quite the beast. What does the prototype carry in the tank anyway?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Robert, 
As I understand it the car incorporates the load as part of the structure. My guess is the part is a rotary kiln with the round disc on one end and asymetrical load. 
The center portion changes with each load. 

Could be wrong tho', wouldn't be the first. 

John


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

This is from an Email I got a while back:


Apparently some drama on the rails getting the reactor pressure vessel to the new plant down in Voglte, SC. Shaw: According to what I'm hearing, the 880 ton Schnabel Car broke and the RPV was dropped? It is estimated that it will be mid or late January before they can get 3 heavy lift cranes (160 ton) positioned into the area to lift the vessel (349 tons). Doosan (KoreanRPV manufacturer) is sending specialist/equipment to perform detailed inspections of the vessel to ensure no damage to flanges or welded seams. I'm hearing the inspection could take several months to complete. Plus a root cause analysis is being performed for the NRC at this time? We are being told that the 1000 ton Schabel Car currently assigned to VC Summer, will be sent to Vogtle after the cranes are in place.[/b]


----------



## mvolt3 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Schnabel load is a simulated 600 ton generator. As was stated anything up to 600 tons could be shipped by 301. Reactors, nuclear vessels (the vessel that surrounds a nuclear reaction as in submarines, air craft carrier reactors), cracking towers, generators Some of the loads become a part of the car through compression - others have spanner compression bars - like the one that broke above. Those compression bars allow the load to set on the spanner load bars without putting stress on the load. 

Dwight Miller


----------

